# Eclipse? Debuggen ?



## Thanni (22. Mrz 2004)

Hallo ihr 

wie kann ich mit eclipse  mehrere applets in einer htmlseite debuggen ?
ich habe es bis jetzt nur geschafft ein applet zu debuggen das wurde dann im applet viewer gestartet

aber wie schaffe ich das alles iom zusammenspiel zu debuggen ?
da die applets ja daten austautschen usw

wenn das mit eclipse nciht geht kennt jemand eine java ide die das kann ?
- mehrere applets gleichzeitig debuggen die in einer bzw mehreren html seiten eingebettet sind und auchnoch das DOM dieser html seiten nutzen

wäre supi wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

mfg thanni


----------



## bygones (22. Mrz 2004)

HÄ ??

Die Applets sind tauschen doch infos über ihre Klassen als, also wieso willst du die applets debuggen, debugge einfach die benötigten Klassen...

oder versteh ich was nicht ?


----------



## Thanni (22. Mrz 2004)

hm also ...

in netbeans zb starte ich im progammcode von einem applet einfach debug 
netbeans legt eine einfachst html datei an und führt das applet aus, wenn ich in dieser datei rum editiere und 2 applets oder mehr ein füge werden alle  gestartet und ich kann alle gleichzeitig debuggen wenn ein applet eine methode von einem anderen aufruft springt der im quell code in das andere document und macht da weiter

mein problem ist aber ich habe ein html-frame-set ,ein applet auf der einen seite und viele auf der anderen in einem anderen frame

ich kann mit oben genanntem trick jetzt leider nicht mehr arbeiten  und das debuggen über ausgaben ist nicht so toll wenn man etwas tiefer schauen möchte

dacht ich mir halt, das geht vielleicht in dem viel gelobtem eclipse

nur habe ich noch nicht herrausgefunden wie


und jedes applet einzeln debuggen ist auch nicht das wahre weil man dann alle eventuell übergebenen werte per hand setzen muss


gruß thanni


----------



## Thanni (23. Mrz 2004)

hallo ihrse

war das schon wieder zu unverständlich oder ist die frage zu schwer?


gruß thanni


----------



## bygones (23. Mrz 2004)

Keine Ahnung...

Ich habe noch die Applets geschrieben und somit auch noch die Applets debuggt....
Wusste nicht, dass man dann irgendwie über html Seiten usw gehen muss...

Ich dacht die scr aller Applets liegen in einem Projekt (und somit auch die Kommunikation)....


----------



## Thanni (23. Mrz 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung...
> 
> Ich habe noch die Applets geschrieben und somit auch noch die Applets debuggt....
> Wusste nicht, dass man dann irgendwie über html Seiten usw gehen muss...
> ...



stimmt schon
aber da applets auf html seiten gepappt werden kann man die wenn man auf ressourcen von html seiten zu greifen will, auch nur richtig debuggen wenn die sich auf einer html seite befinden sonst fehlen werte oder sonst was

ich benutze zb live connect um die anderen applets aus dem hauptapplet herraus zu ermitteln
da appletcontext über frames hinweg nicht funktioniert


einfaches beispiel wenn man das parent von einem applet haben will ... kannman das nur finden wenn auch eins da ist also in dem fall das htmldocument, ich will ja nicht den appletviewer 

gruß thanni


----------



## Pulvertoastman (23. Mrz 2004)

Ich kenne Eclipse nicht so genau, aber es müsste dort auch eine Möglichkeit des Remote Debuggings geben.

Unter Windows musst du dazu in der Systemsteuerung die Werte des Java Plugins verändern. Setze die JVM Start Optionen z.B. auf


```
-Xdebug -Xrunjdwp:transport=dt_socket,server=y,suspend=n,address=5000
```

Dann kannst du dich übers Remote Debugging an Port 5000 connecten.


----------



## Thanni (23. Mrz 2004)

Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne Eclipse nicht so genau, aber es müsste dort auch eine Möglichkeit des Remote Debuggings geben.
> 
> Unter Windows musst du dazu in der Systemsteuerung die Werte des Java Plugins verändern. Setze die JVM Start Optionen z.B. auf
> 
> ...




cool danke hast mir sehr geholfen 
habe es mit netbeans geschafft das remote zu debuggen
danke danke danke *freuwieeinkind*


----------



## Spacerat (30. Apr 2007)

Tja, ich habe das Problem bis zum Wechsel nach Eclipse auch immer mit NetBeans gelöst. Bei mir ging es darum, Applets zu debuggen, die LiveConnect verwenden (also... vergesst den AppletViewer!). Bis zur JDK Version 1.4 war damit auch alles O.K.
Nun möchte ich allerdings Applets mit LiveConnect in der JDK Version 6 erstellen und musste erschreckt feststellen, das ich das mit der aktuellen Version von NetBeans (5.5) genauso wenig hinbekomme. Dabei war es einst so einfach. Kann mir mal jemand (erneut) auf die Sprünge helfen?

cu Spacerat


----------

